# تصميم إشارات المرور



## moudeif (21 فبراير 2010)

الهدف :
لهدفنا ، ونحن نرغب فى الحصول على فهم أفضل ، والعلاقة بين الدوائر ، ورقائق واللوح ، كما أننا بحاجة إلى معرفة كيفية استخدام وتطبيق رقاقات مختلفة ، بدلا من ناند الأساسية ، كما ورقائق العاكس كنا باستخدام فترات سابقة . كنا في حاجة للحصول على راحة أكبر للفوز باستخدام البرمجيات اللوح ، والأجهزة.
وكان المشروع يستند إلى القدرة على تصميم حركة المرور على ضوء ذلك سيكون قادرا على ان يكون الفترة الانتقالية مع أقل قدر من المخاطر عند تقاطع الشارع اثنين من إشارات المرور (بين الشمال والجنوب وبين الشرق والغرب).


الجهاز :
لبرنامجنا ، اللوح ، والتي كانت واردة في كل من مختبر الكمبيوتر. لدينا المعدات ، واستخدمنا :
o JK Flip-flop
o Wire .
o Logic Lab Board .
o 4- bit counter.

التنفيذ والنتائج
الجزء الأول :
نحن لتصميم نظام من شأنه التحكم في اشارات المرور لتقاطع هو مبين أدناه.
كل مستطيل صغير يمثل الاستشعار. المخرجات من الشمال والجنوب هي مجسات مرتبطة ببعضها البعض ، ومن ثم فهي لا تمثل سوى 1 في الواقع مدخلا إلى وحدة تحكم. وبالمثل بين الشرق والغرب من شأنه أيضا أن أجهزة الاستشعار توفير المدخلات فقط 1 إلى وحدة تحكم.

إشارات المرور ينبغي مراقبتها وفقا للشروط التالية :

1] في البداية بين الشمال والجنوب ينبغي أن يكون إشارة خضراء ، وبين الشرق والغرب الاشارة الحمراء.
2] إشارات لن يؤدي إلا إلى تبديل ما إذا كان هناك حركة المرور في انتظار الاشارة الضوئية الحمراء.
3] وإذا كان إشارة والتبديل من الأحمر إلى الأخضر ، ثم عليها أن تبقى خضراء لمدة 3 ثوان وبعد ذلك يمكن أن يتم تحويلها إلى الحمراء.
4] إذا لم يكن هناك في انتظار المرور في كلا الاتجاهين ثم اشارات لن تحول.
الاستنتاج :

هذا المختبر قدم لنا فهما أفضل بكثير من وظائف التقلب المفاجىء ، مولد تسلسل ، سجل تحول ، والعد الجهاز. المختبر كما قدم تجربة مع واحدة من الألواح المضمنة في وظائف دعا الساعة التجزئة. كان من المثير للاهتمام ان نرى كيف تعمل إشارات المرور ، بل كان الكثير من المرح. في البداية ، والمجموعة واجهت مشكلة مع نوع ما من مشكلة اللوح على الكمبيوتر ، وهذا لم يحدث مرة واحدة ولكنه حصل على الكثير مجموعتي كان يحدث فعلا للتخلي عنها. مجموعة ملاحظات 'من الأنشطة في مختبر أنه لا يهم حقا حيث يتم وضع أسلاك. طالما أنها كما هي في الخط المقابل لطرف الحق للرقاقة. فريق عمل فعلا كل من تكوينات البرمجيات ثم توصيله إلى العودة إلى الأجهزة. شكل هذا المختبر ، ومجموعة علمت أن هناك طريقة معينة للدوائر يجب أن تكون في الوتر وهناك أيضا بعض الاحتياطات التي يجب اتباعها من أجل لا تقلى شرائح وأيضا جعل وظيفة الدائرة بشكل صحيح. في المجمل ، في مختبر كانت مفيدة جدا في البرهنة على المواد المشمولة في الصف.


----------



## asaaa85 (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييين


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ismacomp (3 يناير 2011)

اريد معرفة اكثر انظة التحكم في اشارات المرور


----------



## م.محمد النبالي (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكور كل من ساهم بهذا الموضوع بس انا حابب اعرف كيف تصمم اوقات اللون الأخضر
calculate effective green time four each phase


----------



## هدي عثمان محمد (16 سبتمبر 2011)

احتاج الي اي معلومات عن برامج تصميم اشارات المرور واكون شاكرة لمن يستطيع مساعدتي


----------



## منتصر عبدالله (29 يناير 2012)

مشكور ياباش مهندس على المعلومات الجميلة هذه واتمنى ان تزودنا بلمزيد لمساعدتي في بحث التخرج ووفقك الله وذادك علما


----------

